# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a paltas frescas de Chile para fines industriales

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, jul. 14 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estableció hoy requisitos fitosanitarios de necesario cumplimiento en la importación de fruta fresca de palta (persea americana) con fines industriales, con origen y procedencia de Chile. 
Esto debido al interés de la empresa Phoenix Foods de importar este producto, lo cual impulsó a la Subdirección de Cuarentena Vegetal del Senasa a establecer los requisitos necesarios para garantizar un nivel adecuado de protección al país, minimizando los riesgos en el ingreso de plagas cuarentenarias. 
Entre los requisitos se encuentran que el envío deberá contar con el permiso fitosanitario de importación, emitido por el Senasa, obtenido por el importador o interesado previo a la certificación de origen o procedencia. 
Las frutas serán sometidas a los procedimientos para la inspección fitosanitaria de origen de productos hortofrutícolas frescos de exportación establecidos por el Servicio Agrícola y Ganadero (SAG) de Chile. 
Asimismo, serán envasadas dentro de cajas, elaboradas con cartón, madera o plástico, estas cajas deben ser nuevas y de primer uso, libres de tierra o cualquier material extraño. 
De venir en envases de madera, éstos deberán ser cepillados, libres de nudos, perforaciones, manchas y sanitariamente libres de insectos. Los envíos serán en frío dentro de contenedores o camiones refrigerados, sellados y precintados. 
La fruta fresca transportada también podrá venir a Perú en camiones planos con carpa térmica o camiones cerrados con condiciones adecuadas de resguardo, las cuales deberán pasar por inspección fitosanitaria en el punto de ingreso al país.Temas similares: Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importar flores frescas de Estados Unidos Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de tallos de duraznero de Chile Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de flores frescas cortadas de peonía de Chile Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de flores frescas de California (EEUU) Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de Tulipán y Lilium de Chile

----------

